# spur cola



## sc delineator (May 12, 2010)

What is the time frame for Canada Dry Spur Cola, embossed with the words SPUR and the Canada Dry logo.  Green colored bottle.  No coloring on the label.

 I found it in while probing in a creek bed today.  

 I understand that it is probably insignificant, but I just entered the hobby a few weeks ago, and have only spent about 2 hours looking hard for bottles.  I have not done any digging yet (would love to if i had the chance though) and have only briefly looked around old sites while doing my environmental assessments.  

 It is the frst interesting bottle that I have ever (in my 2 hours) found.  And sorry that i dont know the lingo yet.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome, the Spur brand has been around since the late 1930's in the south. The oldest I have found has SPUR embossed on the shoulder, and came with a paper label (usually missing) in a square area midway the bottle. Later versions were applied color label types. Good luck, keep looking, you will find something! Use this site for proven techniques. "It ain't rocket science, it's digging a hole, Man" Crazyhorse 1979


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2010)

Hello Casey,

 Welcome to these parts. Don't know the time range myself, but there are some very knowledgeable soda folks amongst the members. I'm using this picture:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"12oz Spur Cola bottle dated 1941" from the excellent Tazewell Orange site, by our own morbious_fod, to see if this is what you're talkin 'bout.

 There is possibly a date code on the base of your bottle that would tell you the date of your bottle, precisely. They ran until at least the mid 50's, I believe.

 Photograpically assess us a picture will'ya. You know we like those...


----------



## morbious_fod (May 13, 2010)

Spur indeed started in the 1930's and ran in this country for a while. The latest bottle that I have seen in this country was a 1948. The bottle shown from my site is the 1941 version with the "Zip in Every Sip" tagline from the Spur Bottling Company of Pocahontas, VA and they are bottling Spur as late as 1946. That being said Spur actually lasted longer in foreign country. I have a miniature Spur bottle from Argentina which has the Canada Dry deco bottle design with Spur on the shoulder. I'm assuming that they were still bottling this down there at the time. Unfortunately I don't have a quick picture of that one, but here is a miniature 1950's Billy replica of the brands bottle so it must have still been around in the 1950's.


----------



## madman (May 13, 2010)

hmm i think judu found a completly embossed spur in nc? looked just like the acl as pictured above but embossed


----------



## morbious_fod (May 14, 2010)

I've seen that bottle as well.


----------



## madman (Feb 11, 2011)

IM BRINGING THIS BACK FROM THE DEAD  ANYONE GOT ANY EMBOSSED SPUR BOTTLES LETS SEE UM


----------

